# Best Exterior Paint



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I try to stay away from all exterior work so I'm not up to speed on this one.
I'd like to stay with BM because I sub for them and can get a best price there but if something's better I'll go there.
The house is 1980 +/-, stucco over block and still wearing the original paint. The paint is flaking off of some of the sills on the south and west side. The house appears to have been primed? sealed? with a semi transparent green something...????? My intention is to pressure wash, prime and paint.
Questions: Is there a primer that will bond (penetrate)what is left of the old paint? 
What is the best topcoat?
I'm looking for the best, not cheapest.


----------



## Crankshaft (Apr 20, 2004)

I would use SW Duration for the top coat. Not sure about the primer for stucco. Talk to the local SW rep for his recommendation. I'll see a contractor Wed that does EFIS and find out what primer they use.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

ICI Gripper seems to make great great surfaces out of nothing.
B Moore's MoorGuard is great. You may get a lot of opinions on
this question.Usually top quality product of any major "painter
brands" will work fine.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I would most likely opt for Moore's Waterborne Epoxy Masonry Primer 029  as a primer. Top coat with MoorGard, MoorGlo, or MoorLife. I've had great results with all these products.

Have heard a lot of good about Duration too, but never test drove it yet.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Any thoughts on elastomers? Some painters here are really pushing the stuff, the BM guys aren't so confident.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> Any thoughts on elastomers? Some painters here are really pushing the stuff, the BM guys aren't so confident.


There can be some problems with them if you don't apply them right. You can create pin holes that ballon up when it rains. By applying two top coats and backrolling you should avoid this though.
Elastromerics also tend to fade faster than other paints.

As far as primers for stucco, I always use Sherwin Williams Loxon Primer. Works great!

Best Exterior Paint, Sherwin Williams Duration. Its expensive though.


----------



## premierpainting (Nov 2, 2004)

I was a big Ben Moore fan until S/W Duration. It is the best product going. BM seems to attract mold growth. S/W's waterbourne deck stain is also great. PW and seal in the same day...big time saver. BTW Duration is self priming...over Stucco...just spray it on to about 8- 10 mils. You will be shocked at the finish. Saves you one step in the priming and puts $$ in your pocket


----------



## MasterStrokes (Feb 26, 2005)

Nathan said:


> There can be some problems with them if you don't apply them right. You can create pin holes that ballon up when it rains.


I worked with a guy on a church in Orlando and we used Elasto. “Roll it on as thick as a brick” was his motto. He really wanted to play with his new mil meter but… It rained that night and the next day we had a bubble. I swear it was holding 5 gallons of water. I was like Wooooo look at that.


----------

